# CA18DET Swap



## aldyno - S13 (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone, I'm Swapping my KA24E w/auto tranny to a CA18DET manual tranny and what I really need (by now) is a diagram of the hose system of the engine because it came without any hose so I and neither my mechanic know where to connect anything.

If anyone can help... HEEELP!!

lol, so you know, thanks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

came w/o any hoses?? ouch.. did you buy a motorset or a front clip??


----------



## aldyno - S13 (Jul 7, 2004)

No Hose Pal!!

I just changed my ka24e for this CA18DET, so, my engine was running and this new one was at my friend's house because he had another engine in his S13, so the trade was the KA24E COMPLETE for the CA18DET "complete" (there are some missing stuff).

I did it because of the turbo, I knew that once I accept the trade I was gonna waste $$ but it's a good project that I am enjoying.

So, it ain't a front clip or an engine set, that's why I have no hoses. I tried searching all over the web for the hose diagram without success at the moment so I decided to request to the bigest and greatest database ever, the people itself, here in this forum. :thumbup: 

So, now you know from where does my problem comes from.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

instead of looking for a hose diagram, look for a s13 owner's manual in england or australia.. years 89 to 91


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

id trade a ka for ca anyday, you got a good deal


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> instead of looking for a hose diagram, look for a s13 owner's manual in england or australia.. years 89 to 91


Here is an FSM for the ca18det. right clicky... save.


----------



## aldyno - S13 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Great!!*

Thanks to everyone specially OPIUM for the manual, I already downloaded it and I'm for sure that this manual will keep me away from a lot of troubles with this swap and many things in the future.

Thanks a lot and I'll let you know when I post the pictures into a yahoo briefcase that I will prepare just for that.

See you around everyone and thanks again.

Run fast, be furious, buckle up!!


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

CA18DET is older then the SR20DET right???

Just checking.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

augimatic said:


> CA18DET is older then the SR20DET right???
> 
> Just checking.


yes. CA was produced only in 89 and 90 in Japan, and the SR was produced there-after. however, CA was produced until 94 in parts of Europe, altho i dont remember where.


----------



## aldyno - S13 (Jul 7, 2004)

*pics of my ca18det*

Hi 

I already got some pics of how is everything going, so if any of you wants to see them, send me an email to [email protected] with a yahoo email where I should send the pics.

They are 9mb in space, that's why it should be yahoo or any paid services that could hold that attachment.

see ya

PD: As soon as I finish this, I'll drink some :cheers: jejeje


----------

